# sport legs



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

Hi all,
I've seen this stuff advertised and reviewed many times and would like to give it a try. I live in Canada and it appears to be pricy to get my hands on (shippping costs etc.). I cannot find it locally.
In doing some reading about the product, the primary ingredient is calcium lactate.

I can purchase calcium lactate for 3 bucks a bottle online for 100 pills with roughly same amount in mg per pill (and possibly I can find locally) as opposed to 26 bucks a bottle online for sportlegs.

Am I missing something - isn't sports legs calcium lactate?

Anyone try taking straight calcium lactate and sportlegs? notice any difference?

all feedback welcome
thanks


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Most supplements are nothing more than nicely-packaged basic stuff that's available far cheaper in bulk. For every dollar you spend, 95% goes toward marketing, and 5% goes toward the actual product (being generous here).

That said, I pay a premium for some stuff, like Nuun, when it's conveniently packaged, easy to use, or nicely flavored. I used to make my own Powerbars 20 years ago, using comparable ingredients for about 1/10th the cost. Now I just buy the bars, because I don't have the time to make my own anymore.

Sorry for not answering your question. I've never used Sport Legs--but I'm guessing that you're right.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

I use the stuff. It works very well for me, either that or my mind believes it works. Whatever it take to knock them 100 miles out.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

irishpitbull said:


> I use the stuff. It works very well for me, either that or my mind believes it works. Whatever it take to knock them 100 miles out.


Yep, many supplements have been proven to work. Occasionally I'm even willing to accept the placebo effect for some of those that don't!


----------

